# MF 1552 dropped reverse



## Kassfarmer (Dec 29, 2012)

looking for advice on a massey 1552 with power shuttle transmision. At first there was a odd rasping noise in reverse and rapidly it was apparent that the rear wheels were catching or locking up. Now there is no reverse to speak of. we are still able to go forward most of the time. Twice as we put it in and out of 4 wheel drive the forward was there and sometimes not. We have an owners manual but no service manual. The snow is piling up and the tractor is broke... did I mention we live on top of a hill  NOT :tractorsm
Would love some help!!!


----------

